# amber trichomes



## Ruffy (Oct 7, 2012)

so i get the idea of them changing, im having isssues waiting way past the 8 weeks. ive watched some over my last few grows to see the effects, ive pulled them cloudy threw to amber, no i want to go to 50 + % amber but im worried ill go over & let the tricks die off. 
my strains say 8 weeks, but i think thats to 10%amber i want to go to serious couch lock for my patient.
but they dont seem to be changing this round, next wed is 10 weeks/
just keep watchin? will they change for sure or will they go to far & reduce the thc count?
they seem to be cloudy now with alot of black trick heads on the sugar leaves but clear cloudy on the buds.the sugar leaves are only a little part of the plaant near top of bud. this is were i worry if im lookin in the right place. 
what you all do? for alot of amber


----------



## Locked (Oct 7, 2012)

Wish I could help you but I don't let them go very amber. It's not to hard to spot dead trichomes, so as long as you check them daily I don't see how you would ruin your crop waiting. Taking a strain past it's harvest point can result in some nanners being thrown. These are usually sterile. If you are looking for that knock down, d!ck in the dirt type high, you might want to look at a more Indica strain rather then trying to wait out a hybrid....jmo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 7, 2012)

What are you growing, Ruffy?  If the strains says 8 weeks, there is a good chance that it can and will got 9-10 or more.  We know how those breeders like to underestimate their flowering times.  If you want 50% amber, let it get 50% amber.  I wouldn't be worried about dead trichs at 10 weeks.  However, I have heard that some plants do not really go amber.  You could always do a small taste test.


----------



## Ruffy (Oct 7, 2012)

thanks guys, like i figured, just dont want to get there go over & kill em.
some of my girls are so big i cant remove from room to see tricks 100%.  so i clip little bud & watch hairs, still spitting white ones. as much as d love to stay indy, its not that easy lol you would understand if ya saw my list lmfao,
ill keep an eye ty


----------



## Ruffy (Oct 7, 2012)

ohh im growng,
 3 ghs reg white rhino f2 witch they have no info on anymore.
2 jordan of island -chemo 2 phenos.
1 double sour bubba, my cross.
1 ghs train wreck.


----------



## notaburnout (Oct 13, 2012)

sounds like it's time to just harvest and get it over with lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 13, 2012)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> ohh im growng,
> 3 ghs reg white rhino f2 witch they have no info on anymore.
> 2 jordan of island -chemo 2 phenos.
> 1 double sour bubba, my cross.
> 1 ghs train wreck.



Ruffy, how are the Jordan of the Island looking?  I have never tried anything from them and (until you) did not know anyone who had grown their gear.  I am looking at their God's OG Kush.


----------



## Ruffy (Oct 14, 2012)

hey thg,
the short pheno has a solid rocks, nice purple fade come threw on the leaves, t stinks like fruit/ berries/fuel
the tall pheno is all green & has bigger softer buds, smae smells, i think from clone good veg & some proper lst, it would be banger.


----------



## Ruffy (Oct 20, 2012)

well the high & taste of the chemo is hands down the best ive ever smoked. organically grown, loads of love.
the smell is sooo sick, lots of tricks, 60 days 20% amber is good. tall pheno went 70 days & is stronger.
not a huge yeilder imo but sweeet personal buds
maybe from clone & longer veg shell produce (tall )
they have alot of preeem lookin strains to there list, im getting

timewreck
burmese berry
have chemo
deep purple
gods ak47


----------



## tastyness (Oct 24, 2012)

My Blue City Diesel (BCD) if Jordan of the Islands.
Love the plant- still in flowering so I don't have much of a smoke report.
Wide variety in the pheno's though.  3/4 were girls.

Also have his Blueberry- and have had no luck yet.  The two I finally did pop were boys- but that is no reflection on the breeder.


----------



## Ruffy (Nov 1, 2012)

tall pheno, chemo, from~ jordan of island
harvest day 70, day 60 for short pheno.
both phenos are soooo smelly fruity fuel . taste is spicy, kick but buzz
greatest buds ive smoked/grown, not a huge yielder. i made f2 & crackd 5, & 4 have broke ground. going to see what i can get her to do lol


----------



## Ruffy (Nov 2, 2012)

short pheno


----------



## notaburnout (Nov 2, 2012)

Good lord i'm drooling at your pictures


----------



## Ruffy (Nov 2, 2012)

this is my sour double kush x pre 98 bubba = double sour bubba
100% organic
2-600 w hps


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 3, 2012)

Beautiful Ruffy!  I'll take quality over quantity any day.  

I went ahead and ordered the God's OG Kush.  It just sounded so good.  In addition, a good friend of mine gave me a couple of cuts of Blue Lights (Blueberry x Northern Lights) that her hubby is growing.  They were a bit into flowering, so I hope they root okay.


----------



## franco3420 (Aug 13, 2017)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Wish I could help you but I don't let them go very amber. It's not to hard to spot dead trichomes, so as long as you check them daily I don't see how you would ruin your crop waiting. Taking a strain past it's harvest point can result in some nanners being thrown. These are usually sterile. If you are looking for that knock down, d!ck in the dirt type high, you might want to look at a more Indica strain rather then trying to wait out a hybrid....jmo



Thanks Buddy, appreciate the input.


----------



## RubyRed (Aug 13, 2017)

:stoned:


----------

